# Anyone like baking bread?



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyone here like baking bread? Especially artisan breads, with all of the hours of levening, proofing and waiting? Nothing like pulling off a crusty boule off of a hot stone in the oven. It's very relaxing i think. Also, does anyone have a really good French bread recipes?

Also, i have a great idea for a herfing party. Start mixing the ingredients, let them ferment for a few hours. While waiting thoughs hours, herf some cigars. Go in shape it some more, wait a few more hours. Go herf during that time, and them go throw the bread in the oven. Then you have some good fresh bread to go with drinks and cigars


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

3 1/2 C. Bread flour
1 t. salt
4 1/2 t. yeast
1 T. Sugar
1/2 C. Milk
1 C. Hot water
2 T. Butter
1 Egg white, beaten with 1 t. water
Cornmeal
Parchment paper
Baking stone

Put 2 cups of flour in a bowl, mix in salt, yeast and sugar. Add hot water, milk and butter then beat with a wooden spoon for 2 minutes. Add 1/2 cup of flour at a time mixing well after each addition until the dough becomes a mass. Work by hand from there, sprinkling with flour as needed to keep it from becoming sticky, until you can lift it from the bowl.

Place dough on a floured surface and knead for 10 minutes, roll the dough into a ball adding flour as needed.

First rising 90 minutes: Place the dough in a buttered bowl and cover. Punch the dough down every 15 minutes for 1 hour, after the fourth time cover and lat sit for 30 minutes.

Shapng: After 30 minutes, punch the dough down, turn out onto flour work surface, divide in two and shape.

Second rising 30 minutes: Place dough on parchment sprinkled with cornmeal (1 piece for each dough ball), cover and let rise.

Turn oven to 400 F. to preheat after covering dough.

Brush with egg before placing in oven. Bake at 400 F. 30 - 40 minutes or until light brown and crispy. Thump the bottom of one loaf to be sure they done.

Remove from oven to a cooling rack.

Yeh yeh, not much time for smoking making it this way, more then enough after it's done though.

Punching the dough down this way makes it more elastic, works really well for any braided bread, you can always alter the rising times to best suit the texture your after.

Dmntd


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

not one for baking but love eating fresh baked bread :dr


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I enjoy baking bread now and then. It was _The Tassajara Bread Book_ that first got me started. The recipes in there are fool proof and very tasty. I'd recommend it to anyone.

After a while, I went so far as to purchase a genuine San Francisco sour dough culture. The method calls for a full 24-hour proofing cycle, so you basically have to plan your weekend around it. Follow the instructions and it works pretty well and the bread is always very tasty. I can't seem to get a really crispy crust though. More practice required.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I can't seem to get a really crispy crust though. More practice required.


Probably more heat required. I use a 500 degree oven; also if you have a way to get some steam into the oven for the first 5-10 minutes of baking that will help things along.

I have my own sourdough culture and have gotten the best results using the  pain à l'ancienne method. This basically entails mixing the dough using *cold* ingredients and retarding it overnight in the fridge.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

My wife makes an awesome beer bread. So I am in the non baker but like to eat catogory! :r


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I used to have a .99 recipe for wonder bread... now where did I put that..........

Seriously I love fresh baked bread.............I have one of those all electricbread makers, all I do is dump the stuff in and off it goes......


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My dad is into baking and has been doing baguettes and chally for 30+ years. You should be able to find a recipe easily, but getting the right flour is key. You have to also get the french bread loaf pans. Even if it's not correct francais, it is still pretty good. The egg wash is a nice touch.

I thought about getting into making breads, but Napoli pizza dough will be my first project. Buffalo mozzarella is cheap at Costco and San Marzano tomatoes are pretty cheap by the can.

Other than the pizzas, I would stay away from bleached white flour; it has no nutritional value.


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Im trying to find a good french recipe with just water, flour, and yeast. No sugar to speed up fermentation. My dad and i have tried a couple from some good bread books, but are still looking for the perfect one. I preffer the traditional canvas to hold the shape of baigettes, to pans.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Bankshot1101 said:


> Im trying to find a good french recipe with just water, flour, and yeast.


Ahhh, French/Italian style bread. The first recipe is a french country bread, how about this one.

6 Cups bread flour
4 1/2 teaspoons dry yeast
2 1/2 cups hot water
1 Tablespoon salt dissolved in water
Cornmeal
Ovenstone

Put 4 cups flour in a bowl stir in yeast and add hot water, mix with a wooden spoon until it pulls away from the bowl, at this point add salted water and mix for a couple more minutes.

Mix in 1/2 cup flour at a time until the dough becomes a shaggy massm turn out onto floured work surface and knead hard and fast for 10 minutes adding flour as needed to prevent sticking. Slam the dough on the counter from time to time while kneading it.

First rising, 2 1/2 hours; place in buttered bowl, covered at room temp.

Second rising, 1 1/2 hours; punch down dough & turn out onto floured work surface, knead a couple minutes before returning to bowl, cover and set aside.

Shaping; Punch dough down & turn out onto floured work surface. Divide dough into piece, allow to rest a few minutes before shaping.

Third rising, 1 hour; Cover and let rise at room temp.

Place the broiler pan on the bottom of the oven below the rack with the oven stone.

Preheat oven to 450 F. for 30 minutes. a few minutes before putting the bread in the oven pour hot water into the broiler pan, careful you don't get burned by the steam.

Move the loaves onto the stone bake until light brown and the bottom of the bread makes a hollow sound when thumped. 20 minutes or so.

Dmntd


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

This is what I do on a daily basis. Only, we proof frozen breads and bake them. Gotta love a supermarket bakery! 

I think this is a good idea though...


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Bankshot1101 said:


> Anyone here like baking bread?


Yes I do.

Dmntd


----------



## Gumpmyster (Apr 3, 2006)

I just got into making sour dough bread. A friend of mine here at work asked if I wanted any of his sour dough starter before he threw it out. So I took and have been making a simple sour dough bread out of it. My family doesn't like sour dough bread thou. I haven't tried making any other breads.


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Demented! I'll have to try that one some time.

Im interested in sour dough, but man, it can take some work to get them started and learing what to do. I might try some sourdough later in the year.


----------



## Gumpmyster (Apr 3, 2006)

If you are ever in the area let me know, I will give you some starter to start with. I am thinking I might try drying some. I have heard of that.


----------

